# 60X Custom Strings now accepting applications for 2014 Shooting Staff



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

still accepting applications


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Would love to apply, but I'm going out till march or April because of shoulder surgery.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TTT Don't be afraid to apply if you feel like you can promote while you're on injured reserve. :wink:


----------



## wildhorseracer3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it still open to apply


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

still accepting applications. Bronze contracts were emailed yesterday. If you were on bronze staff last year and did not receive a contract please contact us or your spot will not be renewed.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

sent mine in


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Brad I just sent in both for 60x and extreme. Look forward to supporting you.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard Rodney. Glad to have you as part of our team


----------



## mvestal30 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks 60x. I'm proud to be on the team.


----------



## c0d3x5 (Nov 11, 2011)

I know it says Entry level, and to be honest i dont even know what exactly you would be looking for in an application, but bottom line is, i would love to promote your product on my bows, and get the word out and sell for you in fact i already am, but how do i sign up?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

resumes to [email protected]


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

email sent


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Flbowhntr (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks 60X! I'm excited to be on the team!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

applications can now be found on our website under the staff shooter tab


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------

